# Engine bay plastic shine



## Danny_Leeds (Dec 28, 2011)

What product will leave my engine bay plastic with a long lasting shine after cleaning ?


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

303 protectant will do the job nicely


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

Autobrite Bubblegum Trim will do the job and also Meguiars make a Engine Dressing which is good to


----------



## matt_83 (Apr 28, 2009)

Swissvax Motor shine gets my vote and lasts absolutely ages! :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

303 Aerospace...

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=217823

8 months on and it's only just slightly dulled :thumb:


----------



## Danny_Leeds (Dec 28, 2011)

DMH-01 said:


> 303 Aerospace...
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=217823
> 
> 8 months on and it's only just slightly dulled :thumb:


Looks like I will have to get some  amazing job


----------

